# Peter Benn Band Friday June 22



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Fortunately, Lester B. Flat is the lead guitarist.... 60's R & B, on the obscure side. Zemra Bar Lounge, 778 St. Clair West and Arlington (Christie) in Toronto, 10:00 p.m. Their food is quite good: Cal/Med. 

Come on down and introduce yourselves!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I wish I lived closer to the action. :rockon2::smilie_flagge17:


----------

